# Cockatiel behavior Problem



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all, new to the forum and need advice. When I was a child my grandmother had cockatiels and I recently decided to get one. His name is Ray-Ray. I remember my grandmother used to give her cockatiels chicory as a treat. I decided to give Ray-Ray some and, well, it turned out to be a BIG MISTAKE! He now is in the habit of screeching non stop when he sees to get more chicory. It was so bad the other day that I ground up a xanax and put it in his water. Is this normal or do I have a bird with issues? Thanks.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes sometimes birds do react like this when they see their best toy or treat but if you want to prevent it you have to train it not to do that or stop feeding him this treat. Sometimes it is to do with age and wears down but otherwise their are no other options. 
You might have to occupy the bird more and sometimes this helps. I am not experenced with this as Charlie (my cockatiel) Does not do this? I am sure other people will have other suggestions?


----------



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

You may be on to something because I let Ray-Ray out and he loves to knock beer caps off my table; when he's doing this he doesn't screetch.....


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Haha, sounds like a talented cockatiel, beer caps  Mine loves to play with toys, it really does help  Mine does do the occasional screech but when i play with him or snuggle he stops


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

No more xanax in the water please! The safe dose for cockatiels hasn't been established and this could be harmful to his health. If you're really desperate for him to stop shrieking, it's safer to put the cage in a dark place like a large closet. This isn't a recommended technique for dealing with misbehaving birds either, but if it's just once in a while it isn't going to do any harm.

Does your bird get a lot of fresh greens in his diet? If he doesn't, this might be the reason he craves chicory so much. Greens are an important part of a healthy diet, so please make sure he gets some every day. Chicory is related to dandelion, and both are very nutritious so it's OK to make either or both a regular part of his diet, along with other types of veggies.


----------



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

tielfan, I'll watch the xanax because it really dos work; he just kind of sits there. I'm not sure the dark would work with Ray-Ray he might be afraid. I don't even cover his cage. Does catnip cout as greens because he kind of likes that too?


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh, my God, don't give him Xanax! Of course he just sits there, he's stoned out of his mind, and you are depressing his heart rate and one little miscalculation and you will kill him. Is it worth quieting him? 

Tiels make a lot of noise. It's what they do. Screeching is begging for attention. Quite often you can make him happy just by calling his name from another room so he knows you're nearby. If he likes chicory, or broccoli, or whatever he likes, give it to him. You can do it at set times every day and he'll get onto the schedule and he'll know that first thing in the morning, or when you get home for the day, he's going to get his treat, and he'll expect that and won't make such a fuss in between. Teach him to whistle songs and say words and he'll be busy practicing and won't screech so much.


----------



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow....I didn't realize the xanax was so bad for him. I take it all the time but I'll make sure Ray-Ray doesn't get anymore. I only did it because my vet prescribed "Reconcile" for my cat which is prozac so I didn't think it would be bad. I do try to teach him songs; I'm trying to get him to whistle the opening riff to "Smells Like Teen Spirit" but I haven't been that sucessful. Is second hand smoke bad for Cockatiels?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

YES! Second hand smoke can be DEADLY. Any fumes, smoke, fragrances should be avoided and could result in the sudden death of your bird.
Birds have extremely sensitive respiratory systems so even a scented candle or perfume is a death call.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Catnip is intoxicating. It's harmless for cats but it's considered to be toxic or possibly harmful to birds so you'd best not give it to Ray-Ray. If you have access to pesticide-free lawn grass you can wash that well and give it to him, or give him standard "human" vegetables like broccoli florets, asparagus, spinach, endive, arugula, corn, cilantro, etc. Most human vegetables are OK for birds but there are a few that are potentially dangerous, like avocado and onion. Chocolate and alcohol are big no-nos. 

Houseplants and landscape plants can count as greens but you have to be very careful because some species are toxic and other species are OK. There are many online lists of bird-safe plants, so check a few of those before you offer any new plants.


----------



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl….he always comes near me when I fire “something” up; he seemed to enjoy it so I better stop! Tielfan…..Ray-Ray LOVES catnip and he’ll be angry with me when he doesn’t get it any more but if it’s toxic….NO WAY! My lawn didn’t grow that well this year can he have crabgrass?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Crabgrass is nontoxic, so go for it!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

XANAX!!!!! How dangerous!!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Holy #*>*!! You smoke "something" around your bird and give it Xanax?!? Please, please stop all of that. They are really fragile and can't handle so many toxins.


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Erm... you drug your bird and smoke drugs by him?

I find this astonishing.


----------



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

Woo....slow down......I admit to the xanax but "Something" is a brand of organic tobacco I use......Ray-Ray likes to play with the ashes, but I guess I shouldn't let him do that either.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh okay. That sounded really suspicious when you put "something". Even so, you're right. It's not a good idea to have any fumes around them. They're pretty delicate.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Um, what is catnip??

I really think you shouldve done more 'studying' before getting Ray ray. These simple 'mistakes' you are making CAN be deadly. There is LOADS of info on this site and i suggest you read through some of it. :blink: Teils are VERY sensitive to their environment and given that it is controlled by YOU, you need to be more careful. We are not trying to offend you but offering good solid advice, I hope you and Ray ray develop a close bond =)

Oh and is Ray ray tame?? If hes not, it 'may' help to tame him. How old is he and where did you buy him from??


----------



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

Angel, catnip is a weed that cats go nuts for! They get crazy and then calm down, it’s fun to watch. Ray-Ray is tame, he doesn’t bite or peck at me, especially after xanax; I bought him at a store called “Petco” where I buy my cat nip. He’s about two years old.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol ok, so hes tame, 2 years old and how long have you had him?? I may be Aussie but ive heard of petco....no comment there. If he is tame there should be no need to want to use Xanax, i dont know about other people on here but it really distress' me that you use that on a teil. Im confused as to weather you new to teils and are simply just learning or if youve had him for a while and simply dont care... and smoking cigerettes in the same room...well i think it would be best if i dont reply or read this thread no more..as i am offended.


----------



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh....man....sorry Angel; I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Ah... only tobacco then...


----------



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

You bet! I buy it tax free from the Shinecock Indian reservation; it's really good, no additives or anything.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

KBO said:


> ....Ray-Ray likes to play with the ashes,


I suggest you FULLY review the sticky called 'Bird Nutrition' and STUDY exactly what your bird should be ingesting that IS good for him!! They have very complex biologies, and systems. The 'ash' could get on his foot and/or feathers, and can end up in his mouth! And smoking around him is a _DISGRACE!! _ 

Do you understand that cigarettes, 'natural' or not, are VERY dangerous for him also!

Anything that is bad for humans, is 10 times as bad for these birds, (including sugar) and anything that is good for humans, is not necessarily good for these birds. 

Your behavior towards you bird is beyond irresponsible! 
He 'screeches' for chicory, because it is his way of _'communicating'_ to you that he wants some and that he loves it, and he trusts you to let you know this, and you not only consider his _communication_ a 'behavior problem', but you punish him by forcing him to ingest a toxic and dangerous substance!! Xanax works by suppressing the responses both physiologically and in the brain! It is even not healthy for HUMANS, let alone these wonderful, magnificent creatures!

I am so appalled! Perhaps you should find him a happy and healthy family to spend his life with! Or else, you need to _educate_ yourself _very quickly_ on how to care for this creature correctly!!


----------



## KBO (Sep 14, 2010)

Uhm.....okay....sorry to upset you too.....but what's a "sticky" and where can I become familiar with it?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

A 'sticky' is a thread that has been made permanent on this forum. If you go to the top of any given page, it has a top section, of threads that are permanent.

You need not apologize to me....but you do need to read these threads and learn from them. I have posted some links here that will take you directly to them. 

All I ask, is that you understand, that your behaviors are harming your bird. If not short term, definitely long term. Instead of Xanax and Ash...he needs fresh veggies, and grains. Please read these threads...they are a _'wealth' _ of expertise and knowledge, that if followed _WILL _ enhance your cockatiels health, happiness, quality of life and well being. And it will serve to bring you much joy from what a happy and healthy bird is capable of bringing you. 

Most of us here, love our birds with dedicated passion. We are all learning and sharing about how to be the best caregivers we can be!! Please, open your mind to learning and to understand your Ray Rays behavior, what it means, why he is doing things, and _PLEASE_ realize that he needs specialized care. 

It's fun, rewarding on many levels, and he will bond with you even more. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=536

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=543


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, some BIG mistakes have been made here and it freaks us all out. But it seems like KBO does want to do right by Ray-ray and just needs to learn what "right" is. 

There have been some expressions of horror in this thread at the things that have happened in the past, but hopefully that IS all in the past now. Luckily KBO didn't get mad and leave (which a lot of people would have done) so now there's a great opportunity for teaching and learning, and hopefully it will end with KBO turning into a well-informed bird owner with a very happy and healthy little tiel. There may be more scary revelations before it's all over but I hope we can focus on the positive aspect of the situation, which is that we're working with someone who wants to learn.

KBO, I hope you'll read up on cockatiel care and also read new threads on subjects that might be useful to you. People are always asking questions about nutrition, health, and safety, and it's a great opportunity to find out things that you hadn't even thought about before.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Well said Tielfan. I was just about to post a similar comment myself. I'm really glad you didn't just get ticked off with us all and leave. We just want you and your bird to be happy and healthy and are here to offer advice where we can. There's heaps of good stuff on here and that's where I've gained my (limited) knowledge from.


----------

